

ClojureScript interface to Facebook's React - justinmk
https://github.com/swannodette/om

======
justinmk
David Nolen's post explaining the benefits:

[http://swannodette.github.io/2013/12/17/the-future-of-
javasc...](http://swannodette.github.io/2013/12/17/the-future-of-javascript-
mvcs/)

> immutable data allows a new library, Om, to outperform a reasonably
> performant JavaScript MVC like Backbone.js without hand optimization from
> the user.

